# RESCUED--GA: Golden Pup at Athens (owner surrender - urgent!)



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

I'd bet that rescues have a list of people wanting a youngster like Fletcher.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Oh, he is so handsome. I hope a rescue is able to pull him like yesterday.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Oh my goodness, he is adorable!


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

Wow, what a handsome golden! I'm sure he'll find his forever home very quickly with a face like that!


----------



## CAGK71 (Oct 22, 2010)

Spartan Mom said:


> *Why choose Fletcher?*
> 
> Fletcher is a typical golden retriever puppy — friendly, outgoing, and never meets a stranger. He was surrendered by his owner because their child wasn’t taking care of him.


The last time I heard, the ADULT owners should be taking care of him. Can't you imagine, telling the child that they can get a dog if they take care of them but as soon as they don't, off to the pound they go? What lesson does that each a child? So if they misbehave, their parents will take them to a shelter and drop them off????

WTH??? I am gobsmacked!!!!


----------



## Diesel's Mom (Oct 17, 2008)

What a handsome boy!


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

Did anyone contact Golden Ret Rescues in GA?


----------



## Spartan Mom (Jun 18, 2009)

I'm hopeful that there won't be a problem with Fletcher being adopted or rescued. The GA golden rescues are very good. But Athens is very full and reportedly euthed 3 dogs today  I wouldn't expect a VERY adoptable dog like Fletcher to be euthed - but as an owner surrender, he has no guaranteed time. 

Sweetally - I totally agree - and from Fletcher's bio, so do the workers at the pound. I know we all tell our kids that they have to take care of the dog, especially if they are the ones who asked for a dog. But, in reality, the parents do most of the work and the kids do the fun stuff.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

I called both Golden Ret rescues listed here at GRF and let them know its an urgent case. If I knew somene willig to pull and transport, I would convince hubby to let us foster til he gets a home, which I know wont take long. Hes gorgeous! If there is a member nearby, wont you go pull this sweet boy and foster til he finds home. If I lived closeby, I would be running there to pull him out.


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

He is GORGEOUS...wish I was still in GA and didnt have 2 goldens already. I sooo hope someone gets him out of there...


----------



## Spartan Mom (Jun 18, 2009)

I just got a message that Golden Retriever Rescue of Atlanta already has him! Yeah! 

I'm sure they won't have a problem finding the perfect home for Fletcher!


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

YAYYYY I'm so happy.


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

Thats GREAT news!!! YAY!!


----------

